
Show HN: Knex - Dependency injection framework for GO - cehlen
https://github.com/chrisehlen/knex
======
ggregoire
FYI: Knex is also a famous query builder for Node.

[https://github.com/tgriesser/knex](https://github.com/tgriesser/knex)

